# pioneer AVH P4000dvd USB problem



## duomtl (Mar 15, 2010)

so i just installed the pioneer AVH P4000dvd in my car (2003 RSX). The unit works fine for the most part (well the cd player and the radio works). I have a 8GB USB key that i put some music on, pluged it in, and heres the problem, the song starts to play (the timer in the top corner starts going), but nothing is coming out of the speakers... the songs were ripped from cd's using media player (mp3 format) and the usb is formated to fat32 (if it wasn't i would get the normal error)

soooo any ideas?


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

try converting then to a .wav format and see if they will play, if so then the pioner codec cant read mp3, especially if you bought it offshore (china)


----------



## duomtl (Mar 15, 2010)

well i got it off my friend, and he bought it at best buy a little over a year ago. originally i ripped the cds as wma (thats the default for media player) and my friends thought that might have been the reason why it didn't work. so i switched the settings and i re-ripped the cds as mp3s but the same thing happens, and the manual says that it plays all 3 types of files (wma, mp3, wav)


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

duomtl said:


> well i got it off my friend, and he bought it at best buy a little over a year ago. originally i ripped the cds as wma (thats the default for media player) and my friends thought that might have been the reason why it didn't work. so i switched the settings and i re-ripped the cds as mp3s but the same thing happens, and the manual says that it plays all 3 types of files (wma, mp3, wav)


 You may just be missing something to make is shake hands with the head unit than like a file or something, have you tried Pioneer tech support line?


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

did you "close" the cd when you were done ripping? If not, close it and it will play


----------



## bahadawg (Nov 22, 2011)

duomtl said:


> well i got it off my friend, and he bought it at best buy a little over a year ago. originally i ripped the cds as wma (thats the default for media player) and my friends thought that might have been the reason why it didn't work. so i switched the settings and i re-ripped the cds as mp3s but the same thing happens, and the manual says that it plays all 3 types of files (wma, mp3, wav)


I am havin the same problem and nothing i do is working


----------



## bahadawg (Nov 22, 2011)

did you ever get the problem soughted out because i am still without sound with my usb


----------



## duomtl (Mar 15, 2010)

no, mine still doesn't work, i even sent an email to pioneer, and never got a reply on how to fix the issue, if anyone else has some ideas, i'm all ears


----------

